# Aging and physical abilities



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There's an interesting episode of Day 6 (CBC radio) from yesterday. Here's a link to the audio - first 15 minutes
http://podcast.cbc.ca/mp3/podcasts/day6_20160819_47203.mp3

The guest describes how notions about rapid or inevitable loss of physical abilities are outdated. In fact, someone who stays physically active (as opposed to sedentary) can maintain this with very little loss, probably until about age 70 or more.

I find that very reassuring! Just make sure you are regularly active, don't ever let that slip through life. Summer is the time you should be making the most of it, getting out and walking & hiking, or anything else you like doing!


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Getting the right nutrients like magnesium for example are also extremely important to life going forward. Getting enough sleep is also important. You can hurt yourself walking around and being active that will cause problems later so there is a lot to consider in being healthy later in life.

Next is attitude and using your mind to stay heathy. Also picturing the life you must have over anything else, not accepting defeat ever on anything until it drops you. A good analogy is a pilot of a crashing aircraft who is trained to never give in until he says oh **** as the plane finally hits the ground.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Magnesium is INCREDIBLY important- I'm a huge proponent for supplementing with it. And I agree 100% that you can remain fit, strong, and active very late in life. I'm 52 in two weeks and I trail run, lift, swim, hike massively steep mountains in the blazing heat with a loaded pack, bike hills, etc. I'll never stop and I've got a herniated disc in my lumbar. Never give up.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If it were true, why don't people who work in jobs requiring physical labor enjoy extended longevity?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

new dog said:


> Next is attitude and using your mind to stay heathy. Also picturing the life you must have over anything else, not accepting defeat ever on anything until it drops you. A good analogy is a pilot of a crashing aircraft who is trained to never give in until he says oh **** as the plane finally hits the ground.


_Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light._ 
- Dylan Thomas


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> If it were true, why don't people who work in jobs requiring physical labor enjoy extended longevity?


It's not about extended lifespan, but staying fit and active late in life. Fit people tend to live longer however- and any physical activity including a labour job increases lean muscle mass. We evolved hunting and gathering- we need to replace that with strenuous activity in modern life. Increased lean muscle mass and strong, dense bone derived from exercise helps protect and prevent early onset of some of the degenerative conditions of 'old age'. 

Inspiration?

Jack Lalanne:- just look at the section 'Feats'- amazing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

"... probably until about age 70 or more. I find that very reassuring! ... " ... reassuring for you James, as for me turning 70, not so much ... on the bright side though, sounds like it'll be downhill from here on ... :hopelessness: I'm a happy guy, all's well ... but I am now facing some of the consequences of having pushed a little too hard as a younger guy ... just saying, if you're an average person, don't overdo it.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Being active, not smoking, keep your weight down, lots of sleep, eat healthy etc. These are things I do to *achieve my goal of being retired as long as I worked*. I quit at 55 with 35 years in. Therefore I need to make it to 90.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

You can stay really strong when you are old if you lift but you are correct in stating that it doesn't necessarily mean increased longevity.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I totally agree that with exercise you can keep active well into your latter years. I am pushing 71 and exercise daily with emphasis on cardio and play one sport provincially, nationally, and even internationally albeit I am retiring from competition this year only to pursue other interests. Anyways, one of the fellows I ski with is 81 yrs and is an ex olymipian in water polo and he still skiis the black diamond runs like the wind. He runs, swims, hikes and bikes daily and competes in triathalons. He is also very sharp mentally and shows no sign of slowing down. In my opinion if you eat properly, exercise regularly, don't smoke, and drink moderately at best, you can remain active well into your latter years. Well, its close to 6:30 am and time for my wife and I to hike our local mountain for 1 to 1.5 hrs followed by 30 mins of light exercise.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No doubt about it. As little as half hour a day can make a difference.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't any of you heros have OA? I can't even spell 'mobility'.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I read somewhere that boneless chicken is good for the digestion.

But, I got thinking about that. Isn't it cruel to raise chickens with no bones ? How do they get around ? Do they flop, wobble and roll around ?

I want to be healthy, but I draw the line at boneless chickens.

I also wonder if longevity is being extended because of all the preservatives in food. We are being "pickled" basically.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Sags: The #1 factor most linked to actual longevity (not fitness or vitality, just longevity) is bodyweight. Wanna maybe live to 100-then eat like a bird. Those 'increasing longevity' stats are flawed-obesity is on a steady rise and there is no way the young kids of today (on average) are going to be living longer because of this.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

frase said:


> I totally agree that with exercise you can keep active well into your latter years. I am pushing 71 and exercise daily with emphasis on cardio and play one sport provincially, nationally, and even internationally albeit I am retiring from competition this year only to pursue other interests. Anyways, one of the fellows I ski with is 81 yrs and is an ex olymipian in water polo and he still skiis the black diamond runs like the wind. He runs, swims, hikes and bikes daily and competes in triathalons. He is also very sharp mentally and shows no sign of slowing down. In my opinion if you eat properly, exercise regularly, don't smoke, and drink moderately at best, you can remain active well into your latter years. Well, its close to 6:30 am and time for my wife and I to hike our local mountain for 1 to 1.5 hrs followed by 30 mins of light exercise.


Awesome!!


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been lifting for over 3 decades. Now, at age 54, I still have almost as much strength as when I was in my 20's. In addition, I never seem to suffer from back pain or other "age related" afflictions that many people seem to have.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Bass: I've been lifting for 43 years-IMO most people don't realize how much fun it is.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Apparently as indexxx repeated the need for magnesium is crucial. I have heard that every time we use a muscle we use a trace amount of magnesium and your heart is also a muscle. So if you exercise vigorously and run out of magnesium technically you could die. I remember hearing about long distance runners who die fairly young and maybe this was a reason for it.

http://www.berkeleywellness.com/supplements/minerals/article/magnesium-mighty-mineral


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

Pshaw to these spartan rules. I favour the updated old rule, “Eat, drink and make mary if she’ll let you.”


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Stantastic: IMO if it feels spartan to you that spoils it-it should always be fun.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

Nelley said:


> Bass: I've been lifting for 43 years-IMO most people don't realize how much fun it is.


I agree. There is no advantage in being weak. I like that I never have to think twice about lifting heavy things. I helped shingle a house last summer at age 53, and I was the only person capable of carrying bundles of shingles up the ladder.

Weight bearing exercise also strengthens bones...when I'm 70 (if I make it that far, lol), I probably won't have to worry about breaking my hip due to the stronger bones, and the stronger muscles that may prevent the fall in the first place.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

new dog said:


> Apparently as indexxx repeated the need for magnesium is crucial. I have heard that every time we use a muscle we use a trace amount of magnesium and your heart is also a muscle. So if you exercise vigorously and run out of magnesium technically you could die. I remember hearing about long distance runners who die fairly young and maybe this was a reason for it.
> 
> http://www.berkeleywellness.com/supplements/minerals/article/magnesium-mighty-mineral


I've got a good bit of knowledge on magnesium. It is also depleted through drinking, stress, and consuming excessive items rich in phytates (phytic acid) such as sprouted beans or grains, soy products, spinach etc. Magnesium is critical for over 350 body functions- serotonin production, insulin regulation, controlling heart rate, osmotic pressure, hydrochloric acid production, muscle contraction and recovery, bone building, regulating other electrolytes, helps prevent kidney stones and other calcium deposits, normalizes nerve transmissions, is needed for ATP production in cells, regulates hormones and cholesterol, etc etc etc. My personal opinion from years of lay study in health and nutrition is that Mg is the most vital mineral- everyone glorifies calcium but magnesium is greatly overlooked. Unfortunately, a large majority of modern society is somewhat deficient at the cellular level, due to bad diet, stressors, etc. It is very difficult to detect a true deficiency as you need to test at the cellular level, NOT blood plasma. The reason is that your body needs to keep a tightly controlled range of Mg in your blood to regulate heart rate etc, so if your diet is low, it will be taken from your cells. There are tests available but it's definitely not a routine thing a doctor would do. When we were hunter gatherers, we got a huge amount of Mg from raw leafy greens; magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule. However, not many of us eat close to enough these days. As well as eating mostly Paleo with a ton of salads, I supplement Mg daily.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Lifting?? You mean 'lifting' spoon/fork to mouth, right? Now, that IS fun


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Advice from a wise doctor of unknown origin.............

*Q: Doctor, I’ve heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 
*
A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it. Don’t waste the beats on exercise. Everything will wear out eventually. Speeding up your heart will not make you live longer. You don't extend life of a car engine by driving faster. If you want to live longer get more rest. 

*Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? 
*
A: You must grasp the logistical efficiency of digestion. What does a cow eat? Hay and corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So steak is nothing more than efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. 

*Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake? * 

A: No, not at all. Wine is made from fruit. Brandy is made from distilled wine. Beer is also made of grain. 

*Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? * 

A: Well, if you have a body and you have fat, your ratio is one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc.

*Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program? *

A: I can’t think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain…good! 

*Q: Aren’t fried foods bad for you? *

A: Food is fried these day in vegetable oil. How could getting more vegetable be bad for you ?

*Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? *

A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it gets bigger. You should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach. 

*Q: Is chocolate bad for me? *

A: Are you crazy? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It is the best feel-good food around!

*Q: Is swimming good for your figure? *

A: If swimming good for your figure, explain a whale to me.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

In a logical universe, a medical doctor would be expected to be healthier than the average person-after all, that is their profession. I haven't noted this to be the case at all.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

sags:

You could have told that old joke without the bad Chinese English...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There...........fixed it to keep my political correctness level high.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I exercise 3-4 times a week and usually add a hard 23 minute cardio along with the weights. I am in my early 50's and my doctor said my cholesterol was very low, blood pressure was equivalent to someone in their 20's and my resting heart rate sits at around 60 beats per minute. Even though I have eaten badly quite a bit I think it is the constant exercise every two days that does the trick.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

As most of you know I am wheelcair bound ,about 2 years ago I had a physiotherapist make up some easy exercises I can do at my desk sitting down.I was very surprised on a little one and 2 pound weight and some simple movements increased my abilities and reduce joint and muscle pain.I think most of us get discouraged and think that we cannot do some things but baby steps will help.I have been pushing my 76 year old mother to try to do some stretches and stuff to help with her joint pain , my dad goes for a walk every day at 77 ,cuts his wood etc and can probably do most tasks better than the average 50 year old but such is life his left knee is giving out now and soon will need surgery.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Really interesting conversations in this thread. I'm getting into my mid 30s and both my sleep and activity level are starting to suffer. I must get vigilant about this before I go downhill because I know I'm dropping the ball.

For example I had a week of stressful work (generally feeling bad) and not sleeping too well. Definitely, worn out from work. Then on Friday and Saturday I had very long sleeps. Both days I also went down to the river and had a swim. I can tell you that at the moment, I'm on some kind of a high... it must be a combination of warm weather, good sleep, and exercise (the swimming). I feel _ridiculously_ good. Now I'm shopping for groceries and I'm going to make a nutrient-rich, spinach based salad.

Switching between mid-week when I'm having a rough time at work, to these weekend conditions is a stark contrast. This is the kind of thing that unfortunately makes me want to quit work, and perhaps go back to full-time surfing... as I once did a few years ago.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I am very interested in hearing ideas, and life advice, from people ... I'm a young guy and can't figure this out.

How on earth do you balance the working life (and inevitable stress & energy drain) with healthy, active, fun lifestyle? How do you do it both?

Other than my weekends, I can't ever seem to do this. And in between my last two jobs, when I actually spent all my time on beaches and hiking/exploring, I felt invincible. I was just so strong, energetic, even seemed to suddenly draw attraction from women everywhere I went. It was ridiculous.

I can't help but feel that the working life is slowly killing me. Sure, I take the occasional vacation, but I find it's not enough. I'm still generally worn out and un-energetic while working full time.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

james4beach said:


> II can't help but feel that the working life is slowly killing me. Sure, I take the occasional vacation, but I find it's not enough. I'm still generally worn out and un-energetic while working full time.


James: No one lies on their deathbed wishing they would have worked longer. I've never had 2 jobs at the same time, but it must be draining. All I can say from my 54 years of experience is that you HAVE to make time for yourself....it can't be all work. A good friend is an ultra-runner/triathlete that works full time and has 3 young kids, so it can be done.

If you're finding it hard to make time to exercise, consider joining a soccer or hockey league, or floor hockey...something that you enjoy that has a regular schedule. Some people find it easier when there is a schedule in advance and once you make the commitment, you are less likely to blow it off because you're tired or lazy.

Other things like running or biking to work can be done with very little time commitment. You don't even have to run all the way...take a bus and get off a few stops early. Walk on your breaks. Do pushups on commercial breaks when you're watching TV...put a chin-up bar across a doorway and do a few every time you walk by. Carry a pair of dumbbells up and down the stairs a few times. Whatever you do, just make sure you do it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Really interesting conversations in this thread. I'm getting into my mid 30s and both my sleep and activity level are starting to suffer. I must get vigilant about this before I go downhill because I know I'm dropping the ball.
> 
> For example I had a week of stressful work (generally feeling bad) and not sleeping too well. Definitely, worn out from work. Then on Friday and Saturday I had very long sleeps. Both days I also went down to the river and had a swim. I can tell you that at the moment, I'm on some kind of a high... it must be a combination of warm weather, good sleep, and exercise (the swimming). I feel _ridiculously_ good. Now I'm shopping for groceries and I'm going to make a nutrient-rich, spinach based salad.
> 
> Switching between mid-week when I'm having a rough time at work, to these weekend conditions is a stark contrast. This is the kind of thing that unfortunately makes me want to quit work, and perhaps go back to full-time surfing... as I once did a few years ago.


I definitely notice a vast improvement in my mood and overall well-being after working out hard. I remember when I started my current program a couple of years ago, I told a friend after a workout that I literally felt ten years younger. I also find that my appetite is much _lower_ when I am exercising regularly; you'd think I would want to eat more but it doesn't work that way- I find it suppresses hunger and when I do eat, I want to eat lightly and well. If I take a couple of weeks off my exercise routine, I find myself drifting towards junk food and snacks. I also find that my back actually feels much better the more exercise I get- have a herniated disc in my lumbar from heavy lifting at work. If I remain sedentary for too long, I start to get sciatica and other symptoms- a few steep hikes or bike rides and a couple times at the gym and I don't even notice it anymore. My stress level definitely goes down as well- if I don't push my body hard for a few days, I start to feel edgy.

There's a really great book by a researcher named Robert Sapolsky. It's called Why Zebras Don't Get Ulcers- should be in your local library. Sapolsky is a Stanford neurobiologist who has spent most of his career studying baboons in Africa and correlating their lives with modern humans- the bulk of his work has been on the mechanisms of stress. Fantastic read.
https://www.amazon.com/Why-Zebras-Dont-Get-Ulcers/dp/0716732106
I keep meaning to get his other books as I really like neuroscience. Oliver Sacks is fun also.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I am very interested in hearing ideas, and life advice, from people ... I'm a young guy and can't figure this out.
> 
> How on earth do you balance the working life (and inevitable stress & energy drain) with healthy, active, fun lifestyle? How do you do it both?
> 
> ...


Personally, I always go to the gym right from work- if I go home first, it's game over once I see my cats and put my feet up. Buy a three month membership or something; in the Vancouver area I use the parks board gyms- that way I can get in a swim or workout anywhere for about a dollar and change per day. Then every night, pack your gym bag and toss it in the car on the way to work in the morning. Make yourself go 5-6 days a week, get in the habit. (You'll also avoid rush hour traffic!). BTW, research shows that you are usually better served in some ways doing 'burst' training than extended cardio. So hit whatever cardio machine you want, and do fast, hard intervals on it- 30 seconds hard, slow down for a minute, repeat for 15-20 minutes. Then hit some weights or weight machines, some light floor work for your core, etc. Or just run after work, stopping for a few rounds of pushups along the way (pushups rule). I would recommend booking a trainer at the gym for a few sessions to show you around the equipment and how to train without injury. You can get in a pretty solid workout in 45-60 minutes if you push hard. Then on my days off, its more leisure stuff like trail running, long hikes or bike rides and swimming. I like doing day trips to find hiking spots outside the city- good for the mind and spirit as well as the body and I usually combine it with a few hours of photography.

it can be helpful and motivating to read fitness blogs and sites, and to watch Youtube videos from personal trainers. I like the series by Athlean-X; he really knows his stuff.

I find that contrary to what most people would think, working out gives me far more energy and I rarely feel tired. It's when I just work, come home,work, come home, that I feel slothful.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Totally agree with Indexxx. At the end of the day one often thinks it would be great to just sit down and relax. I am of the opinion the opposite is true and if you get some exercise it gives you a real lift and a feeling of betterment. I have done this all my life and it is the best pick me up there is. I often wonder how I managed to do this while helping my wife around the house, raising 3 boys who were all active in sports, did home repairs, saved a few bucks, had a good job albeit somewhat pressure filled, ran marathons, skiied, vacations, etc, etc. Busy is good and thanks to my wife who kept things on track.
Once you get into it you find yourself saying "When am I going to get to the gym today"? or "When am I going to run my 10 Kms today? I plan to do it as long as physically possible.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

But don't you guys find that you're wiped out after work? I'm often like a zombie when I leave the office... hungry and _very slow_. I can barely point myself home and get there, and even then I struggle to fix up some food and eat.

How are you so lively at the end of the work day?

By the way lately I've only worked 7 hour days, and I am energetic at the end. I've been doing physical things. But on a normal day that's 8 or 9 hours long, I'm really wiped out.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I work 8-9.5 hours every day as GM of a very busy pub, lots of stress and running around putting out fires so I'm usually pretty tired when I get off, but once I get a few minutes into my workout it vanishes and when I leave the gym I'm totally fired up. I make sure I eat about an hour before my workday ends so I've got some fuel to go on, and with some great rock cranking in my headphones I'm ready to go. (BTW I really love my bluetooth wireless phones for the gym- the cord was always getting caught on equipment on regular phones.) I didn't expect it to work that way but it definitely does- exercise _gives_ me energy. I also find it gets rid of a stress headache when I have one. If I may suggest- try it for a week, see what happens, see how you feel. For myself, now that I know what will happen, it makes it easy to head to the gym after work no matter how tired I am- I've proven to myself what the result is.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I find the best way is to show up at the gym no matter how you feel, except if you are sick of course. What you say is I will show up and if I still want to go home then I will. The thing is once you are there you will go through with it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Agree with new dog- that really works.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

James , suggest you just try it for a month or so and I expect you will be amazed. When I was running daily it was one of the more important things to fit into my day. I ran either before work, in the evening in the summer, at lunch, and usually did 20 kms or so at 6:00 am one day on the weekend. After retiring from running I did the gym route and played a competitive sport 3 times a week and couldn't let my partners down. You will be amazed eventually it just becomes routine and part of your life. Perhaps find a buddy to do it with or join some sort of club or group-lots of things out there. I even did yoga to complement my other activities. And yes, as CEO of a smaller F/I, now$2 billion in assets, I had a busy job.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

James: IMO you are putting too much pressure on this-ease into it-try to make it as enjoyable as possible-use your surfer mentality and take that same vibe to the gym-New Dog is right-go to the gym-you can always leave after 10 minutes but that is highly unlikely. I have been doing this for a long time and the vast majority of guys who used to lift in their 20s and 30s quit eventually-IMO it is because our society has somewhat of an all or nothing mentality-don't fall into that trap.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

bass player said:


> Other things like running or biking to work can be done with very little time commitment. You don't even have to run all the way...take a bus and get off a few stops early. Walk on your breaks. Do pushups on commercial breaks when you're watching TV...put a chin-up bar across a doorway and do a few every time you walk by. Carry a pair of dumbbells up and down the stairs a few times. Whatever you do, just make sure you do it.


Excellent advice! And really practical. One other thing to consider. If your job has lots of time at a terminal, consider getting a raised terminal and stand while typing. It will initially seem tiring but then it is easy. Another alternative is to sit on a medicine ball to improve your core. This is better if partition privacy is important.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nelley said:


> James: IMO you are putting too much pressure on this-ease into it-try to make it as enjoyable as possible-use your surfer mentality and take that same vibe to the gym-New Dog is right-go to the gym


Thanks, those are good tips. I actually went to the gym after work today, and breezed through a 35 minute workout.

Very good point about avoiding the "all or nothing" mentality.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Good for you James. Just wondering how you felt afterwards-lethargic or good?


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

If you find that the gym is inconvenient or too busy at the time you like to go, you can get a great workout in with nothing more than a pair of dumbbells and a bench or chair. I stick to basic compound movements that hit several muscles at once...bench press, dumbbell press, chin-ups, squats, deadlifts, lunges, power cleans, etc.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I believe that it is a function of family history and lifestyle.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

James I was in pretty good shape in my early 30s generally speaking just about the time my career was ramping up. I gave it all to my job over the next 7 or 9 years and the stress level went up exponentially. Too tired to even think about working out after work. Lunches were often working meeting with catering brought in and then once a month I was traveling staying in hotels eating bad food. Well you never saw 50 lbs go on so fast and I have been struggling ever since to get it all off. Once I hit 40, it was a lot harder to lose it. And my brain thinks I am still 18 and wants to eat like that still. Never let it go, no matter what. If your work is getting in the way you have to make ti clear this is a priority. Make up some excuse that you have to pick up your kid at lunch or something and slip out for a workout.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

tygrus oh man ... that's a good warning. Stress. Gosh, no question that's a huge element here.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

James, I hesitated to comment but Tygrus came out and offered a warning so I decided to add my own. I too gave it all to my own job. It wasn't the job's fault, it was my personality. I suffered a heart attack in my 40s. 

My own personality is such that I struggle to do workouts. 30 minutes on the treadmill feels like an eternity. Stretches and weight exercises are too repetitive. I need to do something that I find to be fun and that usually means that it has to be something that I am doing with my wife or a friend.

I don't know your own personality but you seem ike the type of person who will attract friends easily. If that's true, then perhaps social physical activities would be a thought. Racquet sports, baseball, mountain biking with friends etc. etc. There's the added bonus that you will not be in a position to cancel if you have had a tiring day at work because you have made a commitment. 

Not to mention the coolness factor when you show up at work with a sport injury.   (Sure, it's not important to be thought of as cool, but it's nice to allow your coworkers to get to know you as a more complete person)

My 2 cents.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I worked for 30 years in a warehouse big enough that new employees got lost in it.

I spent most of those years driving around in one kind of fork truck or another. A lot of people spent those years walking the warehouse.

Someone recorded it one time and said they walked 12 kilometers that day.

I gained weight and they remained skinny as the day they were hired.

The end result was I retired with neck, shoulder and lower back problems and they retired with fallen arches, and knee and hip replacements.

Old age gets you one way or the other.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

If you spend 1 hour a day jogging, you will add two years to your life span - but you will have spent 3 years jogging


----------



## Amythyst (Aug 3, 2016)

I learned the hard way that good habits do not guarantee health. I walked a lot, lifted weights and ate well...and I got really sick. What my good habits did do was help with a speedy recovery, and I am grateful for that! Ten years and counting!

At 59 I go to the gym six days a week for weights and yoga, I walk five km every day with my friend and often walk much more with the dogs and hubby. My Fitbit zaps me everyday for my 10,000 steps. I eat mostly paleo, but with diary. No grains, wheat allergy...bummer. I plan to take my instructors course for yoga (a month in Mexico...who could say no?) in a year or so.

My gym has a relatively high proportion of retired folks. I love to see the older generation there, doing what they can. Some are more than amazing! Then I remember my dad, who recovered very well from a stroke in the rehab facility but when he went home he stopped trying.....and it went downhill,very fast. He wanted a pill or operation to make him better. It still makes me very sad to know that his demise was his own fault... 
But I did learn from him


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Jaberwock said:


> If you spend 1 hour a day jogging, you will add two years to your life span - but you will have spent 3 years jogging


Wellll... mathematically, however your quality of life will be far higher, your stress level and weight will be in check, you'll get far more fresh air and sunshine, you will have more energy for other pursuits, and that's 3 years less you'll spend in front of the boob tube.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Amythyst said:


> I learned the hard way that good habits do not guarantee health. I walked a lot, lifted weights and ate well...and I got really sick. What my good habits did do was help with a speedy recovery, and I am grateful for that! Ten years and counting!
> 
> At 59 I go to the gym six days a week for weights and yoga, I walk five km every day with my friend and often walk much more with the dogs and hubby. My Fitbit zaps me everyday for my 10,000 steps. I eat mostly paleo, but with diary. No grains, wheat allergy...bummer. I plan to take my instructors course for yoga (a month in Mexico...who could say no?) in a year or so.
> 
> ...


My dad is 82 and golfs about 7-9 full rounds a week at a hilly course, which he walks and up until three years ago carried his clubs instead of pulling a cart- he only stopped because a car accident injured his shoulder. Two days a week he'll play 36 holes instead of 18; they only time he doesn't play is when it's rained out. In winter he does daily mall hikes- there are groups of seniors and others who walk large shopping malls to do the stairs; he does it in West Edmonton mall. This is after four heart attacks (the first in his 30s) and a quadruple bypass in his 70s. I look forward to being that active at his age.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Indexxx: The thing is-that is how the MSM portrays exercise-something done solely for a result-hence the need to do it "correctly" or ideally perfectly and spend as little time as possible doing it. That also sells all sorts of systems, etc. The obvious problem is that this is a negative view (the time spent exercising is basically wasted time) and usually eventually fails. The machine works 24/7 at portraying exercise as just another job (only in this job you get results instead of money), and most people definitely don't want another job.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

olivaw said:


> James, I hesitated to comment but Tygrus came out and offered a warning so I decided to add my own. I too gave it all to my own job. It wasn't the job's fault, it was my personality. I suffered a heart attack in my 40s.


Thanks for sharing. At times, I'm too intense about work (I've heard this feedback at the office).

olivaw, I'd really love to hear any & all tips you have for me. What would you have done differently? Would you have taken it easier at work, not taken work so seriously? Any other reflections you'd like to share? Please say anything you'd like to share. I'm very interested in what you have to say on this.

I'm a relatively active guy, but I think I need more exercise than I'm doing. I walk to/from work every day -- that's only 30 mins of walking. I really enjoy swimming, biking & hiking but this only works on days I have enough energy left. Then again... I pushed myself Mon & Tues and both days I did something physical after work.

Thankfully it will be ridiculously hot this week and I'm always OK in nice weather. The sun & heat energizes me, but living in the Pacific North-West, I've got to get ready for long, rainy, dark winters


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Then again... I pushed myself Mon & Tues and both days I did something physical after work.
> 
> Thankfully it will be ridiculously hot this week and I'm always OK in nice weather. The sun & heat energizes me, but living in the Pacific North-West, I've got to get ready for long, rainy, dark winters


How did you feel after the gym those days?

I live on the 'wet' coast also- those rainy dark evenings are what getting into the gym habit are for.


----------



## Shanline (Aug 24, 2016)

Nelley said:


> You can stay really strong when you are old if you lift but you are correct in stating that it doesn't necessarily mean increased longevity.


Actually an old people can't be strong like when he/she was young. With the passage of time different kind of diseases and anxiety caught him/her. So, its really to keep oneself strong even at an old age.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Shanline said:


> Actually an old people can't be strong like when he/she was young. With the passage of time different kind of diseases and anxiety caught him/her. So, its really to keep oneself strong even at an old age.


Disagree- I linked this above also, but it bears repeating.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne


-One of his feats in 'old age': "1984 (age 70) – handcuffed, shackled, and fighting strong winds and currents, he towed 70 rowboats, one with several guests, from the Queen's Way Bridge in the Long Beach Harbor to the Queen Mary, 1 mile."


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I am very interested in hearing ideas, and life advice, from people ... I'm a young guy and can't figure this out.
> 
> How on earth do you balance the working life (and inevitable stress & energy drain) with healthy, active, fun lifestyle? How do you do it both?
> 
> ...


You'll always have that challenge of too much stuff and not enough time.
It's always hard, and your responsibilities change.

Find out what can inspire you and do it regularly, lots of self help books and sites talk about this.
For me, I love running, and the key is to get out there and do something.

As far as regularly doing it? Make a plan, then start it.

Just put the stuff on and commit to starting your workout, tell yourself you don't have to keep going if you're not up to it, but you MUST do a few pushups, or start running.
If you really aren't into it you _can_ stop, but 95% of the time, i finish my planned workout.

Also if I'm not feeling it, I actually do stop.

As far as the running 1hr a day will add 2 years to your life, but you'll lose 3 years running, I have 2 thoughts.
1. Pick something you enjoy, so it isn't wasted time. Or replace something else (ie cancel cable TV)
2. Quality of life when healthy is so much higher it's laughable.

Don't forget the importantce of diet, when I eat crap, I feel it.
Right now my diet allows 1 crazy cheat day, I eat junk, to the point of feeling a bit ill sometimes, and that keeps me off it for the week.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Don't forget the importantce of diet, when I eat crap, I feel it.
> Right now my diet allows 1 crazy cheat day, I eat junk, to the point of feeling a bit ill sometimes, and that keeps me off it for the week.


So true and the worse the cheat the better the lesson!


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

According to this Harvard study of adult development, over the last 75 years, at age 50, the best predictor of health at age 80, was not exercise, diet, or wealth.
It was the strength of relationships, not the number, but the strength.

https://youtu.be/8KkKuTCFvzI

Don't neglect what is really important.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

My advice would be to stop worrying about your health at 80 years old (which your total control of is only an illusion) and start worrying about enjoying today, this month, this year-80 will take care of itself.


----------



## s123 (May 3, 2015)

Personally I like work on the garden or plants whenever the time and enjoying walk around with dog in a forest/river on my free time.
I've never go to the Gym. :rugby:
The garden work seems great benefit for me to workout, meditate, soaking the sun, and eat non sprayed fresh food etc. 

The active & resting of body/mind are both important of our health. 
The stress is one of the main causing of illness. 
I think that a lot of people are unbalanced with stress & happy hormones. 

Recently... I've noticed more the moment of beauty. It used be passed by me and I didn't noticed.

Maintaining Your Body's Health Like You Maintain Your Car :
http://patch.com/new-hampshire/amherst/bp--maintaining-your-bodys-health-like-you-maintain-your-car

The Effects of Stress And The Brain :
http://www.slideshare.net/nationalsafeplace/the-effects-of-stress-and-the-brain

The 4 “Happy Hormones”
http://www.joyfuldays.com/happy-hormones/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> You'll always have that challenge of too much stuff and not enough time.
> It's always hard, and your responsibilities change.
> 
> Find out what can inspire you and do it regularly, lots of self help books and sites talk about this.
> ...


I find that tracking my exercise log has the biggest impact. And I'm really on a hot streak right now: 9 of the last 10 days, I've done an hour of exercise (alternating between hiking, swimming, biking)

Time is my greatest challenge. Any day that I work out after work, I end up eating dinner very late and the whole evening is "gone". For example today I got home from work around 6:30 pm. Took the bus to the swimming pool, 7 pm. Swam about an hour, left 8 pm. Back at home at 8:45 pm (bus is at least a half hour each way). Whip up some dinner & salad, eat at close to 9:30 pm.

I find that on any day I work, I have to choose ONE of these: something social, exercise, big cooking, or get misc home tasks done.

Days I don't work are very different... I can do everything. Because it turns out that 8 hours work + a couple hours mental overhead & extras adds up to a lot of your life. My hats off to all of you retired folks!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Great work, that's fantastic! Are you able to take your gear with your and head straight to your pool or gym from work? It would save an hour.

I take my gym bag to work, which contains both gym/running and swim gear in case I choose one or the other (or both!). I bring a snack to eat just before leaving work so I'm not running out of fuel at the gym. I leave work at 6 or 6:30, go straight to the gym or for a run, work out hard and quickly for an hour and am home by 8:30. I eat late also but don't mind it as I'm single. I'f always eaten late anyway. I've got 3-4 hours a night after my workout to do what I want before bed. Alternately, you could go before work if it's feasible- lots of 'morning' people get their run or whatever out of the way before breakfast and claim it kickstarts their day. I'm a bit too lazy for that but it is a great idea if you can do it.

Curious how your energy levels are- one of your main concerns was being too tired to work out after a long day on the job also. Are you more tired or less tired at night? I find it both kills fatigue and diminishes my appetite.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Again, a couple of good ideas from Indexx and I too would be interested in what your energy levels are since you started your workouts. Getting home at 6:30 seems a little late and I expect it is just a long commute or perhaps the longer hours you work. I was faced with a similar time problem in one place I worked and did a 10 K run at lunch, usually 4 times a week and then my long runs early in the mornings on the weekends. Yes, i was the boss so no problem with taking an extra 15 mins for lunch. There were quite a few others that did this as well and we simply found a clubhouse close by to change and shower at. Also, a number of years later I had a manager working for me who was having a time problem in getting his workouts in when he was training for an Ironman triathalon. I told him that within reason I had no issue in him extending his lunch hours to help and just ensure he made the time up. It worked well for him and he paid it back in spades and good for morale. Also, you may also wish to consider taking one day off a week. Good job.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, the gym membership might be the key to a long, healthy and productive life, there are other, more appealing activities (not that any should be to the exclusion of others). I have long believed in the adage "good sex is good health".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Great work, that's fantastic! Are you able to take your gear with your and head straight to your pool or gym from work? It would save an hour.


You're right, that would save time. I really should try going directly from work.



> Curious how your energy levels are- one of your main concerns was being too tired to work out after a long day on the job also. Are you more tired or less tired at night? I find it both kills fatigue and diminishes my appetite.


My energy level lately is higher than normal, but cause or effect? There was some hot weather here, as well as lower levels of work demands -- that energized me. So far my sense is that prevailing energy level is what determines if I work out. I'd have to try some controlled experiments 

I really think the amount of time I spend at work is a huge factor in all of this. In this 10 day stretch when I've had more energy and exercised more, my days have been closer to 7.5/day instead of 8.5/day. Today for example I had a 10 hour day at work and I am, once again, wiped out. After-work activity today? I bought a new pillow and tested it out -- not a joke!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You may not be a morning person - but if you can manage it - I find working out before work much better than after. It gets it over with, and it energizes you for the day ahead.


----------

